# Garden Tiller



## OutdoorGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello,

I am thinking of buying a new garden tiller; I figure I might as well buy it now so I have it when the season starts. I am seeing if anybody has any suggestions/recommendations for me. Anything from brand, style, etc. would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## yardpro (Oct 16, 2013)

There are lots of good brands out there, it just all comes down to what you are looking to use your tiller for. Will you be weeding or breaking ground, what size is the area of land you are working with, etc.? I found some pretty useful information at Tillers Direct, and they had a nice selection of garden tillers as well.


----------



## DexterGreene (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm looking for a new tiller too and found http://www.bestsellingreviews.com/Garden/Tiller/ which helpful for decision but it seems under update for 2015 models.


----------

